# transfert code de windows vers MAC



## inbonrougail (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais transférer ce code qui fonctionne sous windows vers MAC.
Est-ce que cela est possible ?
je vous remercie.

```
Sub SendMail_Outlook()
'Avant de lancer cette macro, Dans l'éditeur VBA:
'Faire Menu / Tools / Reference / Cocher "Microsoft Outlook Library"
Dim ol As Object
Dim olmail As Object
Dim ligne As Byte
Dim MailAd As String, MailAd1 As String

Set ol = CreateObject("outlook.Application")
Set olmail = ol.CreateItem(0)
'Set olmail = ol.CreateItem(0) --> pour test sous MAC

For ligne = 33 To 37
    If Range("d" & ligne) <> "" Then
        MailAd = Range("E" & ligne) & ";"
        MailAd1 = MailAd & MailAd1
    End If
Next ligne

With olmail
    .BCC = MailAd1 'Range("E" & ligne) 'placer l'adresse mail de la ligne
    .To = Range("J9")
    .CC = Range("J8") & Range("J10")
    .Subject = "CONSULTATION - " & Range("B16") 'le sujet + le nom
    .Body = "Consultation ayant pour objet - " & Range("B16") & Range("d" & ligne) & "  " _
            & Range("B79")

    '.Attachments.Add ThisWorkbook.Path & "\" & ThisWorkbook.Name
    .Display 'afficher le mail avant de l'envoyer sinon placer send pour envoyer
End With

End Sub
```


----------



## ntx (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
C'est du Visual Basic ? Techno propriétaire de M$ qui n'existe pas sur Mac OSX. Il faut réécrire dans un langage existant sur Mac. 
A priori Outlook Mac est scriptable, tu peux donc te tourner vers AppleScript.


----------



## smog (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faudrait vérifier si Xojo (www.xojo.com) permet l'import de code VB... Rien n'est moins sûr mais à l'époque de RealBasic c'était assez proche, donc j'imagine assez facilement portable.
Je ne connais pas assez pour être affirmatif mais c'est une piste au moins.
Mais l'intégration avec Outlook rend les choses complexes a priori.


----------

